# Is it bad to cover your bird's cage?



## Andre M. Rigby (Nov 3, 2021)

Is it bad to cover your birds cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Are you new to owning budgies?
Do you have more than one?
Is it a male or female?
How long have you had it?

I recommend covering your budgie(s) cage at night. 
Top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front.
You should provide a night light in the bird's room to help prevent night frights.

Budgies thrive on routine and should have a set "get up" time in the morning and a set "bedtime" at night.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You’ve been given great advice above by FaeryBee! Please be sure to read through the links provided above, as they’ll ensure you’re up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we’d love to help!
Hope to see you around 👋🏻


----------

